# Awesome participants



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

You have inspired me to ride most days. 63 and in great shape. Even ride with inclement weather. Skipped the last 2 days High 11 in Chattanooga TN is crazy. Tomorrow above 32 is sweet. Love you all!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

You should have seen what temps were in the Johnson City area. -7 there a couple of days ago!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> You should have seen what temps were in the Johnson City area. -7 there a couple of days ago!
> 
> Happy Holidays!


Very familiar with that town. Buffalo Park is really nice. Are you from there? Hopefully get to ride today. Maybe close to a balmy 32. Thanks for all your advice and help. Happy healthy new year!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MichaelMarmarad said:


> Very familiar with that town. Buffalo Park is really nice. Are you from there? Hopefully get to ride today. Maybe close to a balmy 32. Thanks for all your advice and help. Happy healthy new year!


I know friends who live in that area. They are at 5000ft elevation, so I'm sure that has a lot to do with their recent frigid temps. It was warmer where I live in MA!


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Lived in Taunton when young. Both my parents grew up in Boston. Grand father had Greek restaurant. My Aunt has lived in Medford her entire life. Her husband was into the mafia? Real estate in Boston is probably highest in the country. Miss it up there.. Lived on Jersey shore and had the best times.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MichaelMarmarad said:


> Lived in Taunton when young. Both my parents grew up in Boston. Grand father had Greek restaurant. My Aunt has lived in Medford her entire life. Her husband was into the mafia? Real estate in Boston is probably highest in the country. Miss it up there.. Lived on Jersey shore and had the best times.


Wow, small world! I'm at the other end of MA where it's more rural, but there are still urban centers. Sort of the best of both worlds. Very familiar with Boston area and interesting place to visit, but too congested for me to live.


----------



## MichaelMarmarad (4 mo ago)

Planning a trip hopefully to visit my Aunt in Medford early March. Maybe we can meet? 28 back from ride. Not bad after warm up. .


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> where I live in MA!


Any plan to change your forum ID from Lombard to something?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bvber said:


> Any plan to change your forum ID from Lombard to something?


No. Why would I do that?


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought Lombard, IL is where you live.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bvber said:


> I thought Lombard, IL is where you live.


Nope. Never lived there.


----------

